
Ask HN: How do I get better at CTFs - immortaljoe
I&#x27;ve recently started doing the pwnable.kr challenges and I find most of them really challenging, and am able to understand and solve a few with difficulty. What do you guys suggest as good resources for getting better at CTFs.
======
sanlyx
I recently stumbled upon these slides for an introductory course on C, memory
management and computer architecture from a programmers point of view
([https://cs.nyu.edu/courses/spring17/CSCI-
UA.0201-001/resourc...](https://cs.nyu.edu/courses/spring17/CSCI-
UA.0201-001/resources/))

------
ChanderG
Found this on HN nearly 4 years ago: microcorruption.com

Was able to solve some; went through solutions for the others, in any case
walked away with a much better understanding of assembly.

